# Vote for TTOC (Audi Driver Annual awards 2005



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

On 22 october its audi driver international track day at castle coombe (see events lists)

However can we all make the TTOC shine?

if you look on the website

www.autometrix.co.uk and look at the link to the day. There is a voting poll for 2005 audi driver awards. There must be enough members to give a sterling vote potential.

One of the category is

*Best Audi club of the year event*

Why not all vote for TTOC annual event and get some regonition for all the hard work people do and also hopefully gain some more members.

If people want to go to the event then see the events section,I had already reserved a club pitch for TTOC but this is the market to aim for.

regards

Andrew

PS I have hard copies of the voting paper that I can send to people to return freepost if they'd prefer.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool - thanks Andy 8)

Lou


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

t7 said:


> Cool - thanks Andy 8)
> 
> Lou


Hi Lou

Can this be highlighted to all the TTOC guys for further dicussion. It may be a worth while thing to follow up on.

A select few may get invited to the champagne reception and gala dinner to collect the award 

Dress code is long suits!!

PS I dont seem to have access to the forum as before to discuss these sort of things (could you pm me a reminder of the forum page site?)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HMC 2005 (Gaydon). TT Owners Club annual event 

Andy, u have an IM


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've voted 

Stuck a couple of votes in for AmD and Aylesbury Audi too.......


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I've voted


Same here.

Couldn't think of any Audi dealers worth voting for though :roll:

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just voted too... and my card was billed for -Â£1 :? :? :? what card?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Just voted too... and my card was billed for -Â£1 :? :? :? what card?


I think it's just a click through page so their form submission works. Presumably they have to put some value in there so make it a minus and it shouldn't matter. They haven't got any card details from me either so I pretty much ignored it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

just cast my vote for clud audi :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Direct link to the voting form: https://secure-server-hosting.com/secut ... eform.html

I entered "HMC 2005 (Gaydon). TT Owners Club annual event" into the the "Best Audi Club of the Year Â­ Events" textbox.

I reckon a link in the main TT forum wouldn't go amiss :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The form for all this polling was in AUDI DRIVER magazine which you should all be buying !

And yes, I voted TTOC and Gaydon without even seeing this thread. 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

So we won then!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> So we won then!


Damn right we did  Thanks for thread


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

What a result 

Any chance of a scan?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> What a result
> 
> Any chance of a scan?


Even better!... wait for absoluTTe


----------

